# High calorie low fat foods



## Chris52686 (Jun 11, 2003)

Hello, what are some foods that are high in calorie but low in fat,  i have not been intaking as much calories as i should lately but dont want to pack on fat.  So any sugestions


----------



## P-funk (Jun 11, 2003)

Some slow burning carbs are high in cals and low in fats:

oatmeal (1/2c dry)- 150cals/3g fat
brown rice (1/2c cooked)-108cals/1g fat
sweetpotato (7oz)- 200cals/0g fat

Why the fat scare?  Fat doesn;t make you fat.  I think you are looking at it the wrong way, fat can be your friend.  Do some reading here and find out.

Welcome to IM.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2003)

Whats your diet look like now?  As Funky said, don't be afraid of fat.  You should be making sure you get EFA's in everyday.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 12, 2003)

Depending on your sensitivity to carbs...whole wheat pasta is also high cal/low fat...but the above carb sources (sweet potato, brown rice, and oatmeal) are preferred.


----------



## whysix (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Whats your diet look like now?  As Funky said, don't be afraid of fat.  You should be making sure you get EFA's in everyday.



What is an EFA?


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 12, 2003)

Essential Fatty Acid put simply


----------



## Skib (Jun 12, 2003)

why must all the horrid tasting food be the food that's best for you?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2003)

It is not that the food is horrid!!!!!  The idea is to find ways to add it to other foods and enjoy it.  (ie tuna and flax, steak and sweetpotato, ground beef and brown rice, cottage cheese and strawberries, buffalo wings and budweiser, etc....)


----------



## Chris52686 (Jun 13, 2003)

sorry, Im new to all this supplement stuff what is FLAX


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2003)

Oils and Fats 

Olive Oil or Flax 

Flax 

Check these out


----------

